# Desktop Icons



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anyone know how to move the text from under a desktop icon to the side of it without having to use Treak7. A nice registry hack maybe?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

No wolf looks like your a alone again. hehehehe


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

and I thought this site was full of nerds and geeks :bored:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

You might find some but not here. 
It's dominate by feelers.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

: D Feelers can be nerds and geeks. Maybe not as nerd as say an NT but I've known some NF nerds.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Evolyptic said:


> : D Feelers can be nerds and geeks. Maybe not as nerd as say an NT but I've known some NF nerds.


I do too.
ENFJs can get crazy!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

You're crazy too, but less nerdy :,<


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm crazy. Different Nerdy.
Only stuff I care about.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Like  and don't say TV because your TV is horrible


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Like not destop icons. roud:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

This might be a stupid question, but did you try googling it?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Liontiger said:


> This might be a stupid question, but did you try googling it?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

: / Obviously I tried googling it. I obviously had a program that would do it. The program stops doing it when shut down and I'd like to make it where the system does it by itself.

If anyone is wondering what I mean. I mean put the icons in list view instead of having the text under it.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Evolyptic said:


> : / Obviously I tried googling it. I obviously had a program that would do it. The program stops doing it when shut down and I'd like to make it where the system does it by itself.


Hehe, just checking :laughing:


----------

